# Urgent transport needed from



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I found this on our local radio stations website and called the lady and got permission to post it here. The dog is currently in Hot Springs, SD.

Rescue needs a ride to Minneapolis or points in between!! Golden Retriever has been accepted by RAGOM in Minnesota, they have a foster home for her in Blaine, MN, now we need to get her there. She is a large dog but rides well the few times I have taken her for a ride. She has started killing the neighbors chickens and she has to find a new home before he shoots her. This is an emergency as I have no way to confine her, she jumps out of the chain link fence and I have nowhere to chain her up until they can get her, besides which, she has never been tied up and I would not want to do that to her. If anyone can help get her started on her way to her new life, please contact me immediately,RAGOM will co ordinate the legs of her trip, even getting her to the Sioux Falls area would be a big help. Thanks so much.

The lady just texted me the contact info for the lady coordinately the travel arrangements, unfortunately she didn't give me the contact person's name. Phone 952-484-8283 Email:[email protected]


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry about the title, I meant to include the city in it. Forgot include the picture









The lady also has a blue healer that is being rescued too. If anybody could help with her as well. Here is the info I have on it but I don't know who's coordinating it.
Here's a link to the ad for the Blue Heeler. http://chadrad.com/swapshop/swapshopdetail56807.html


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dan, I don't think we have any members in South Dakota or Minn, that I am aware of.
Plus right now there is a ton of snow up there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up.

I just remembered we have a thread for transport help in every state 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=46065


----------

